# New Batch of babies born today



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here is a picture of the new arrivals today in my loft


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

And being well defended by the look of it 

Love those little fuzzballs

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the new FUZZballs!! They are so cute!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

They are just too cute!
Neat nest - did the parents make that? Mine aren't that meticulous!!


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

My birds don't keep their nest bowls that clean. You teach them good house keeping?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Congratulations again...*

Can't you see that parent don't want you to mess with its young...Mess with her babies and she'll take you out ...Payback soon lol...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes the birds make that nest themselves 
I clean my loft everyday and make sure the nest boxes are free of poop
I think its the best for the birds and wont get sick that way.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I remember when I use to used a disposable bowl like yours, it was so clean for the 1st week then the nightmare come , everything have to be change often...But that's our job for our lovely birds...Keep them healthy all the time...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's great you have all these babies being hatched from your loft, they are going to love you as their keeper because they know you from day one, it will be neat to see them grow up...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ed, congratulations on your beautiful babies. I know you are so proud.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your babies are beautiful. They are so fragile when newly hatched. It is a miracle taking place as they grow day by day. How many do you plan to raise?

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Right on time!!!!!!
I just got home after being gone all day and I've got two nest of new ones too. Didn't see how many exactly......just found some egg shells on the floor so I know they're under there somewhere......


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have a pair that have built a nest about a week ago and the hen stays in there most of the day but no eggs yet. The cock bird drives her anytime she is off the nest so I guess it is just a waiting game.

George


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pictures, Ston3d. Cute babies.

Looks like one baby is almost stepped one.

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo! I'm happy for you! 

Terry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Margarret said:


> Your babies are beautiful. They are so fragile when newly hatched. It is a miracle taking place as they grow day by day. How many do you plan to raise?
> 
> Margaret


I would like to have around 20 young birds this year
I will probably need some help from members of my race club
I had a couple guys offer me some young birds for the upcoming race season


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

they are so cute 
congrats

~F.f~


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats! 
NICE BIRDS!


----------

